# Utah Travel



## backtobasics (Feb 21, 2009)

So I recently finalized the plans for my Utah trip in march, going from the 5th to 10th. First day there checking on Utah State, maybe going to college there. But I was wondering when i fly there, should I actually get a board bag, or can I just toss it in any old bag and put rags and towels around it to protect it? And any resorts up in the Logan, Utah area where Utah State is, I was thinking of staying there for a day and hitting a resort up there and then for sure the next 4 days will be at the Canyons.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

get a good padded board bag .. check all the normal sites for good discounts like sierra dogfunk etc .. airlines dont give a shit about your snowboard so make sure its padded! logan has beaver mtn .. a small family style resort but its pretty fun little place for sure ... logan is a good hour from slc (if the weathers good) and thats not including going back up another canyon to one of the slc resorts .. just fyi so you cna plan your trip .. also powder mtn and snowbaisin outside ogden are the closest to logan .. about half hour or so again thats with good road conditions


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Once again I will say....I <3 Beaver!!!!


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Once again I will say....I <3 Beaver!!!!


Damnnn I didn't know you swung that way.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

CaptTenielle said:


> Once again I will say....I <3 Beaver!!!!


you know what they say ... pics or it didnt happen :cheeky4:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

teehee....seriously though that mtn rocks! For such a little place it is a ball of fun!


----------



## backtobasics (Feb 21, 2009)

alright thanks for the info burrito. ill probly end up checking out beaver. some neighbor goes to college out there and said i could ride with him so that should be fun. and how long do you think the drive will be from logan back down to the canyons?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

good weather you are looking at less than two hours .. maybe hour 45 or so .. depending on the time of day and weather ... unless captTenielle knows a back way to park city on some state road .. im not super familiar with the back roads up there


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

They close all the back roads in the winter months......I would though go through weber canyon and go that route.....only if it's good weather though.......they don't keep the roads all that clear in hicksville......in the summer you could go avon over trappers but won't do you much good to go then, now would it!! On a side note Burrito....we have Nyfamous and crew in town and I am sure they would love a tour guide if your free this week.....they keep asking about you......


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll be in town with a bunch of 2-plankers on Thursday night. Probably Bird on Friday and Canyons sat/sun, with a follow-up to Bird possibly on Monday. We'll be staying in Salt Lake and hitting A Bar Named Sue on Thursday night.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Son-of-a.....going for drinks with NyInfamous and crew on Thursday night also.........we should all meet up!!!! Ravage the town!!!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

neednsnow id go for one day at the canyons its really sprase up there right now ... my good friend that rides there responded with the following when I asked how the free riding was ... " well the trails are open" ... he freerides alot and hasnt even hit 9990 this year .. we are getting a small storm just before you get here so well see ... bar named sue is right down the street from me haha


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

So, what you are saying is that I should head to Mt. Baker.....3-5 feet expected with that "small storm" that is hitting there, first. C'mon storm, pick-up some juice and dump it on Thursday/Night for a bluebird Powder day!!!!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I take it that no response is a big eff off.....tis o.k. gonna go home and cry now....at least Infamous isn't scared to be in public with me!lol.....yet....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey, I would go, but it's a long drive for a night out for me...

Yeah, you kind of got ignored there. Good thing you gots peeps from out of town to hit it up with!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> I take it that no response is a big eff off.....tis o.k. gonna go home and cry now....at least Infamous isn't scared to be in public with me!lol.....yet....


Ugh, such a Utard :cheeky4:!!!! There was no Eff off! No response means I'm more focused on tracking the storm than ravaging the town. I don't know if I can handle SLC and the newly unleashed drinking openness. How are the new drinking laws coming along, anyways? 

We don't land till 8:30...luggage, car, and arrive at buddy's by 9:30, and hopefully be at the bar by 10. When do you plan on hitting town? Is Bar Named Sue in your vacinity?


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Indeed.....lol....I got lots of friends so no skin off my nose....just thought it would be fun to add a few more to the mix!

hehe....utard indeed...they wanted to hit the sandbar up but I am sure a change of venue would be fine if it meant a little forum reunion...

I have a kitchen pass so I will be using it early......how bout we just plan on meeting you guys at Bar Named Sue 10ish give or take....

I am driving down from Ogden so anything can be in my vicinity.....gotta keep a lid on it so I can drive home but worst case I can request a tow home from my co-workers...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

:dunno::dunno::dunno: You Guys are Killing Me!!!!!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

good thing is that now you don't have the "membership fee" and you can now have a shot and a half in your drinks....but they took away sidecars.....they like to make it look like they are doing you good then they take your vaseline away.....


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Anybody that knows me knows that it is probably best that the sidecar goes bye bye! Otherwise I wind-up looking for the remote to a Television that doesn't have a remote (or Cable, for that matter.) Unfortunately, this year I won't be celebrating the AFC Championship game. =(


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

10 at Sue Sounds like a plan. I don't know where anything is, so I'm just going with the flow and I don't want to bail on or redirect my host within an hour of my arrival.

Imma assume that Burrito joins for a beverage, too.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

just spoke with the crew and they are a go for Bar named sue 10ish...burrito...you gonna come too or hide in shame???


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

CaptTenielle said:


> Indeed.....lol....I got lots of friends so no skin off my nose....just thought it would be fun to add a few more to the mix!
> 
> hehe....utard indeed...they wanted to hit the sandbar up but I am sure a change of venue would be fine if it meant a little forum reunion...
> 
> ...


Can I get in on this?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Sick Sense said:


> Can I get in on this?


Ohhh boy!!! Why does it now seem like my "bed by 12, up by 6, hill by 9" policy is, yet again, a futile endeavor?


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

For definite!!!! Good god this is gonna be entertaining!!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

backtobasics said:


> alright thanks for the info burrito. ill probly end up checking out beaver. some neighbor goes to college out there and said i could ride with him so that should be fun. and how long do you think the drive will be from logan back down to the canyons?


P.S. Sorry to have jacked this thread. I'll start a new one. Look in the Meet Section


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

you guys are bustin my balls here ... lets see girlfriend out of town all week and back thursday evening plus work at 3a.m. on friday ... ummmm well see lol


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

You are soooo in sick sense!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

CaptTenielle said:


> For definite!!!! Good god this is gonna be entertaining!!


You were talking to me right? I'm so down to get that bar crackin!! Hangover at work on Friday anyone?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

dammit theres still puke in the snow outside from our last trip to bar named sue ... true story haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

CaptTenielle said:


> You are soooo in sick sense!


Hahah...posted while you were answering my question!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

yes sick sense......lol see you guys at sue's


----------



## backtobasics (Feb 21, 2009)

ahah no thats fine this actually made my day reading all this. id offer to join you guys but seeing as im 16 that would be completely pointless. but whoevers heading up there soon let me know how it is, im pumped to get out of crappy wisconsin riding and into some good snow for once


----------

